# Memory Lane 2018 Picture



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok folks all of those in attendance tomorrow, weather permitting, we will take a group pic at 10 am in front of Scott McCaskey's space. That is adjacent to the back corner of the building--look for the gaggle or ask! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 26, 2018)

Gonna miss it, won't get there till 12 noonish

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok folks all of those in attendance tomorrow, weather permitting, we will take a group pic at 10 am in front of Scott McCaskey's space. That is adjacent to the back corner of the building--look for the gaggle or ask! See ya there. V/r Shawn





*Grabbed this foto from one of the 2018 MLC threads ..
added horsepower ... went to return this modified foto
to the thread where I found it ... no can do .....

But here it is ......
*
..... patric

*Click On Foto For Maximum .Bigness ...*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 27, 2018)

GREAT JOB WITH PIC!
THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------

